# I can't add my vehicle to uber



## eskils1111 (Dec 25, 2019)

Hello.
I am driving a Skoda Octavia 2010, that i am trying to add to uber. Under the first section make, i only get to choose between am general and Acura. Can somone explain to me how i can add my car to uber.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Maybe try emailing them... But normally if its not on the list its not going to be approved


----------



## eskils1111 (Dec 25, 2019)

Okay, i didnt find any email. 
But i can't find BMW x5 either, and that one should be om the list.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> But normally if its not on the list its not going to be approved


This is bad advice in this case. A Skoda Octavia is a really common car in Europe, similar to a Volkswagen Jetta. If nothing is selectable on the list, getting in touch with support via the app is necessary although they may have trouble understanding or resolving the problem.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Should be pretty obvious, but have to ask: Have you tried typing Skoda in the space the cursor is?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Good luck Norsemen. You are dealing with an American tech company. If they aren't going to personally inspect it just choose the closest resembling model as Guber is prolly too incompetent to help you.

Good luck!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

On this Joyous Holiday Season
consider it Devine Intervention.

The Lord knows you can do better than
Entry level ground transportation provider 

👉 You have seen all the sides you need to see. ✔

Your choice is more informed than you give yourself credit for now.
Stop undermining your own confidence and go with your gut.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> On this Joyous Holiday Season
> consider it Devine Intervention.
> 
> The Lord knows you can do better than
> ...


See to all the words sound so sweet and encouraging .. but you're basically telling him to quit uber. This was a creative one &#128514;&#128077;

Happy Holidays &#127873;☃&#127876;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Skoda Octavia is a great rideshare car. We would be lucky to have it for sale in the US. Imagine a larger, Czech-made VW Golf but actually quite affordable and would look like a sedan to the average American.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> See to all the words sound so sweet and encouraging .. but you're basically telling him to quit uber. This was a creative one &#128514;&#128077;
> 
> Happy Holidays &#127873;☃&#127876;


I watched "The Two Popes" on Netflix


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This is a sign of what's to come.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> I watched "The Two Popes" on Netflix


Ah okay.. that explains the holiness vibe to your post. You're not thinking of becoming a priest now are you? Father Fusion.

I like it &#128515;&#128077;. Ive always said you're very wise &#128591;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ah okay.. that explains the holiness vibe to your post. *You're not thinking of becoming a priest now are you? Father Fusion.*


You should really get an Amazon Prime subscription for one month only and watch Fleabag. Trust me!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> You should really get an Amazon Prime subscription for one month only and watch Fleabag. Trust me!
> 
> View attachment 393100


I liked the clip you sent. Is it kind of like Bridget Jones Diary? Which I loved.

Right now I have Hulu and Netflix. Hulu sucks. I'm about to drop it. Let me see what else Prime has to offer &#129300;. I'm also getting Disney+.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I liked the clip you sent. Is it kind of like Bridget Jones Diary? Which I loved.
> 
> Right now I have Hulu and Netflix. Hulu sucks. I'm about to drop it. Let me see what else Prime has to offer &#129300;. I'm also getting Disney+.


Dunno about that. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂ It's over in 12 short episodes.

Sneaky Pete on Prime is amazing if you are into Breaking Bad or any other heist or con game fiction.

Otherwise I don't care for Prime that much.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ah okay.. that explains the holiness vibe to your post. You're not thinking of becoming a priest now are you? Father Fusion.
> 
> I like it &#128515;&#128077;. Ive always said you're very wise &#128591;


Actually it would be Rabbi Fusion. &#128587;&#127996;‍♂



waldowainthrop said:


> Dunno about that. &#129335;&#127996;‍♂ It's over in 12 short episodes.
> Otherwise I don't care for Prime that much.


Mindhunter on Netflix ✔
all true & accurate FBI behavioral unit case studies.
Real names of criminals


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> On this Joyous Holiday Season
> consider it Devine Intervention.
> 
> The Lord knows you can do better than
> ...


Someone please take the eggnog away from cold fusion &#128541;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Skoda Octavia is a great rideshare car. We would be lucky to have it for sale in the US. Imagine a larger, Czech-made VW Golf but actually quite affordable and would look like a sedan to the average American.
> 
> View attachment 393089
> 
> ...


I rented one a few years ago when I visited England, and liked it. When I was a kid, Skodas had a reputation for being made fun of (at least where I lived), but their image seems to have changed a lot since then.


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

If it’s not on the list then it might not qualify


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

eskils1111 said:


> Hello.
> I am driving a Skoda Octavia 2010, that i am trying to add to uber. Under the first section make, i only get to choose between am general and Acura. Can somone explain to me how i can add my car to uber.


OP, are you still in Norway?
If so,

Do they have uber in Oslo Norway?
*Uber* is not present in *Oslo*, *they are* deemed illegal.Mar 11, 2018

www.tripadvisor.com › ShowTopic-g190479-i551-k11345302-Uber_in...
*Uber in Oslo? - Oslo Forum - TripAdvisor*


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Skoda Octavia is a great rideshare car. We would be lucky to have it for sale in the US. Imagine a larger, Czech-made VW Golf but actually quite affordable and would look like a sedan to the average American.
> 
> View attachment 393089
> 
> ...


You just described a Volkswagen Jetta ... which is offered in the USA.

By the way, that Octavia is an older model. They have a new one now.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Syn said:


> You just described a Volkswagen Jetta ... which is offered in the USA.
> 
> By the way, that Octavia is an older model. They have a new one now.


The model mentioned at the start of the thread is a 2010 Octavia so that is what I showed a picture of.

The VW Jetta isn't a hatchback or wagon like the Octavia and the Jetta isn't affordable enough for rideshare unless you have a quite old one. The closest car in the US is the 5th gen VW Jetta wagon or the 5th/6th/7th gen VW Golf hatchback or wagon. The problem with VW for rideshare is that it is a premium brand. You can't get a budget VW/Skoda equivalent in the US.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> The VW Jetta isn't a hatchback or wagon like the Octavia and the Jetta isn't affordable enough for rideshare unless you have a quite old one. The closest car in the US is the 5th gen VW Jetta wagon or the 5th/6th/7th gen VW Golf hatchback or wagon. The problem with VW for rideshare is that it is a premium brand. You can't get a budget VW/Skoda equivalent in the US.


Octavia is a not a hatch - its a sedan just like Jetta is. Yes, Europe also have a station wagon option.

Jetta starts at under $19,000 in the USA - it doesn't get much cheaper than that for a fairly large sedan. That's only $500 more than Octavia in Europe and with base Octavia you only get a 1.2-liter NA engine w/ 84 hp. Few years ago I rented a smaller Skoda Rapid with that engine and it was horrible - I can't imagine how bad it would be in a much larger/heavier Octavia. To get a similar power as base Jetta (147 hp) you would need to pick one of pricier models, which would make Octavia even more expensive as Jetta.

These days there is really not much of a difference in pricing between Skoda and a Volkswagen. Nothing premium about Volkswagen (that's why they have Audi) and nothing cheap about Skoda. Especially used ones - in many cases a used Skoda Superb costs more than a Volkswagen Passat.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> OP, are you still in Norway?
> If so,
> 
> Do they have uber in Oslo Norway?
> ...


Wat you talkin' 'bout? 
https://www.uber.com/global/en/cities/oslo/


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Syn said:


> Octavia is a not a hatch - its a sedan just like Jetta is. Yes, Europe also have a station wagon option.
> 
> Jetta starts at under $19,000 in the USA - it doesn't get much cheaper than that for a fairly large sedan. That's only $500 more than Octavia in Europe and with base Octavia you only get a 1.2-liter NA engine w/ 84 hp. Few years ago I rented a smaller Skoda Rapid with that engine and it was horrible - I can't imagine how bad it would be in a much larger/heavier Octavia. To get a similar power as base Jetta (147 hp) you would need to pick one of pricier models, which would make Octavia even more expensive as Jetta.
> 
> These days there is really not much of a difference in pricing between Skoda and a Volkswagen. Nothing premium about Volkswagen (that's why they have Audi) and nothing cheap about Skoda. Especially used ones - in many cases a used Skoda Superb costs more than a Volkswagen Passat.


Octavia is a 5-door, which is distinct from the Jetta that is only currently sold as a 4-door (and the wagon variant was actually a Golf wagon).

Good points about price except you can't compare new US car prices with European market car prices. They have always been impossible to compare and the Euro market is vastly more expensive and has different fees and regulations. $18k won't buy much of anything in Europe let alone something comparable to the base Jetta.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Good points about price except you can't compare new US car prices with European market car prices. They have always been impossible to compare and the Euro market is vastly more expensive and has different fees and regulations. $18k won't buy much of anything in Europe let alone something comparable to the base Jetta.


Fair point. Although I would like to point out that Octavia currently starts at 18,400 euros in Europe and Jetta was 20,000 euros when it was discontinued back in 2018. Not much of a difference to call Jetta "a premium" and Octavia "affordable".


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Wat you talkin' 'bout?
> https://www.uber.com/global/en/cities/oslo/


https://www.lifeinnorway.net/uber-suspends-service-in-oslo/
"Residents and visitors to Oslo will still be able to use the *UberBLACK *and *UberXXL* services, which hire out *limousines* and *large vehicles* respectively. "

Skoda isn't a limousine or large vehicle.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.lifeinnorway.net/uber-suspends-service-in-oslo/
> "Residents and visitors to Oslo will still be able to use the *UberBLACK *and *UberXXL* services, which hire out *limousines* and *large vehicles* respectively. "
> 
> Skoda isn't a limousine or large vehicle.


2017 was a long time ago.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> 2017 was a long time ago.


And government moves at snail pace.


----------

